# Reducer hoses on intercooler & Stock size



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey all me again, i was wondering if anyone can tell me if its a good or a bad thing to have reducers hoses mounted on the intercooler. This would allow me to keep the standard intercooler pipe size and would mean i wouldnt need to modify the pipes. I want to use a starion intercooler and im not sure of the pipe sizes. All i know is that i need to go from ? to 2.5 on the "cool" side and 2.25 to ? on the hot side. Any help would be appreciated (PLEASE DONT IGNORE MY POSTS, _IT_ GETS ANNOYING __ )

Btw this post has been edited _4_ times cos i always make typos and _i_ am a complete :dumbass: ! All text marked in Italics shows my typos. Yeh im a dork...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nothing wrong with that..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just remember turbulence before the IC is ok... since you can't get much more turbulent flow than going through the IC! on the cold side you want everything to flow smoothly with very little bends into the TB...


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks all, i will try to keep it as smooth on the cold side :cheers: !


----------



## low612 (Sep 29, 2003)

the intercooler pipe size 1.75 inches or 2.0 inches in diameter for the starion from what i rember when i used it.


----------

